# Where do I find total rides and total earnings?



## Buddywannaride (Aug 1, 2016)

total rides used to be in the app but it's not there anymore and I've never found a spot that tells you your total year-to-date earnings


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

A lot has changed with all the app updates. Total rides are no longer listed in the ratings tab.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

I've never found a year to date income total, either on the app or the Uber website. I paste my daily ride reports into Excel and keep a running total there.


----------



## Nick Manning (May 3, 2014)

You used to be able to see your totals when you logged in on a computer. But not anymore. I am actually trying to find this number just for the hell of it. And no, I am not going to add up my totals in a spreadsheet. I do enough work for these a-holes!


----------



## McGyüber (Jun 27, 2016)

I read somewhere that if you send in a help request they will tell you total rides fwiw


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

as far as your total ride count I'm not sure how to find that anymore 

For YTD earnings , they don't have that but one thing Uber does thats nice and Lyft doesn't is they have the Monthly Tax Summaries so you can actually get a breakdown of monthly earnings and tax liability . You can access these on the dashboard (not from the app)


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Nick Manning said:


> ... And no, I am not going to add up my totals in a spreadsheet. I do enough work for these a-holes!


I like to think that keeping track of my income is to MY benefit, not Uber's.


----------



## Nick Manning (May 3, 2014)

yojimboguy said:


> I like to think that keeping track of my income is to MY benefit, not Uber's.


But they used to show your total in your account on their site. Not anymore.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

So what? It's information I need to know, whether Uber does the math or I do.


----------



## SurgeApp (Aug 12, 2015)

Now that there is a Driver API available from Uber, we are looking in to adding support for driver stats to Surge. Are there any other statistics related to driver trips and earnings that you guys would find useful besides total trips and total earnings?


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Yeah, we could use total miles driven during the entire time the app is switched on, regardless of whether there is a passenger riding in the car or not. Other than our actual income, the number of deductible miles is BY FAR the most important number we can have. 

And what is a Driver API?


----------



## SurgeApp (Aug 12, 2015)

yojimboguy said:


> Yeah, we could use total miles driven during the entire time the app is switched on, regardless of whether there is a passenger riding in the car or not. Other than our actual income, the number of deductible miles is BY FAR the most important number we can have.
> 
> And what is a Driver API?


The Driver API is a new API Uber made available to the public that allows third party apps to access driver data that was previously only available in the Partner App.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

What kind of data and why does the public need to know it?


----------



## SurgeApp (Aug 12, 2015)

yojimboguy said:


> What kind of data and why does the public need to know it?


Uber added an API that allows you to get details about the driver, the payments they have received, and all of the trips they have done. I'm not for sure why they opened this up to the public.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

SurgeApp said:


> Uber added an API that allows you to get details about the driver, the payments they have received, and all of the trips they have done. I'm not for sure why they opened this up to the public.


Wait a minute... so Driver Details, as to what degree? I don't understand why Uber is making our info accessible to the public.


----------



## SurgeApp (Aug 12, 2015)

DocT said:


> Wait a minute... so Driver Details, as to what degree? I don't understand why Uber is making our info accessible to the public.


In order for a third party app to access your driver details, you have to give the app access. You can see more at the link below, but it is pretty standard information like name, email, rating.

https://developer.uber.com/docs/drivers/references/api/v1/partners-me-get.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Uber is planning to hand out our personal email addresses? No, that is not standard, nor is it acceptable.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

yojimboguy said:


> Uber is planning to hand out our personal email addresses? No, that is not standard, nor is it acceptable.


Driver's First/Last name, phone#, email. TOTALLY UNACCEPTABLE!


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

DocT said:


> Driver's First/Last name, phone#, email. TOTALLY UNACCEPTABLE!


I didn't catch the last name part, and I agree that's unacceptable. But I understood the phone number to be an Uber-generated one that the pax would use to call you before the trip started, which at least isn't my home number.


----------



## dolllarchaser (Oct 12, 2015)

yojimboguy said:


> I didn't catch the last name part, and I agree that's unacceptable. But I understood the phone number to be an Uber-generated one that the pax would use to call you before the trip started, which at least isn't my home number.


Then Uber number referenced here is now a non-static number. Customer contact numbers now rotate among several numbers. So I do wonder what they are giving out,


----------



## Hskrgrlusa (Aug 14, 2016)

Almost everything you d/l has access to your information, including your contacts. Go to your app store and pick any app and see what information your giving access to. Check out the snapshot I just did.


----------



## krlst (Feb 25, 2017)

So is there a place where one can see total rides, other than emailing support?


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

kaeiou said:


> So is there a place where one can see total rides, other than emailing support?


In your Uber Driver app, go to Ratings > Star Rating > then scroll down to see Lifetime trips


----------

